
Michael Minovitch – Gravity Assist Home Page - ColinWright
http://www.gravityassist.com/
======
gus_massa
In spite of the black background and white letters, this is not a crackpot
site. (I should have realize that earlier because it's not in all caps.)

This has interesting historical information, but some details are wrong:

> _Moreover, it was not even based on Newton’s Third Law of Motion._

Everything is based in the Newton’s Third Law [1]. The difference is that this
method use the Third law in a different way. The interaction is not spaceship-
fuel but spaceship-planet. The planet is pushed slightly.

[1] Well, except magnetism and a few experiments that involve a lot of field
interaction, where you need to consider the momentum of the field.

